

It’s not a web app. It’s an app you install from the web. - tmoretti
http://blog.forecast.io/its-not-a-web-app-its-an-app-you-install-from-the-web/

======
CCs
I think the key here is: "Avoid replicating the default iOS styling and
interactions".

Avoiding the "Uncanny valley" some apps can compete with native.

------
NelsonMinar
One key advantage of installing as a web page on iOS: you get to benefit from
the JIT compiler for Javascript. iOS apps that use Webkit still aren't allowed
to have Javascript compiled to native object code.

------
pixcell
how did you manage to make it look one way when you viewed it in your browser,
and look different once you launched the app from the homescreen. Is there a
script for that?

